# eheim 2213



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

Couple questions about the eheim 2213 i bought (used by the way). I was having trouble getting the sealing ring on right, took a couple of tries of water shooting everywhere b4 i got it to sit right. Whats the keep the seal from failing one day and me coming home to an aprtment with 29 gallons of water on the floor? Any way to put somekind of safety on this? ALso how could I reduce the outlet flow of the spraybar slightly?? Do Eheims have any type of adjustment? Also how the hell would I disconnect the canister to change the media without getting water everywhere?!? I dont have a manual. thanks....


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

How old is your eheim? Does it have the quick disconnects located on the tubes? The older model eheims didn't come with quickdisconnects.

All you have to do is close the quick disconnects a little (turn the valves located on the quick disconnects) to lower the flow rate. To remove the eheim unit, fully close the quick disconnects, then disconnect them to remove the eheim unit.

Is the current o-ring new? old? I would first try to rub vaseline on the o-rings and use that, or if the o-ring is old, then purchase a new one.



david


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It doesn't sound like you have the disconnects to reduce the flow rates.

If you're having issues with an unseal o-ring it could be you have your filter stuffed up (exceeding the basket), or more likely you need a new O-ring which I would just get to be on the safe side. 

If you get that you're more than likely not going to experience 29 gallons of water on the floor. we hope...

-John N.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*2213*

The o-ring i bought is new. I dont think it has the quick disconnects...I just saw those on the web. I also read no to use the quick disconnects to adjust flow that I need to get a stopcock, its a diff part (i saw this too). Heres another question, with the stop cock can I totall cut the flow to 0 like I can withthe quick Disconnect?? I am going to buy these and want to know if I need 2 Quick disconnects + a stop cock to adjust the output flow or if I could use one of each and let hte stop cock double as a quick dis. Thanks,


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Stop cock... hmm interesting..never heard of it. I use the quick disconnect to reduce flow without any issues.

-John N.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*uhhh...*

yeah stopcock....interesting use of words indeed. MAybe some people were using their eheims for a different purpose....:twitch: ..ill go with the quick d. on your reco...thanks...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The quick disconnects will work just fine. You shoudl only adjust hte flow using the valve on the output side of the filter.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

As Dennis said, never cut back the flow on the filter intake. Only restrict the filter output. 

-Dustin


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What happens if you cut it back on the intake? I always put a slight angle on both disconnect levers. 

-John N.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

John N. said:


> What happens if you cut it back on the intake? I always put a slight angle on both disconnect levers.
> 
> -John N.


It's like 'crossing the beams' in ghostbusters. Never, ever do that!

Seriously though, restricting the input can lead to cavitation in the impellor assembly which will wear it out quickly and will usualy lead to a ton of noise.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm maybe that's why I was having a noise issue earlier when I first set it up. 

I haven't had any noise for over a week now, so it must of been what you just stated, I must have moved the flow to full when I was fiddling with it...that explains everything. Thanks!

I just ordered myself another 2213. Great filter.

-John N.


----------

